# €8k to spend - advice on what car?



## aoc (8 Aug 2011)

have about €8 to spend on car - debating whether to go diesel or not, do about 20,00 kms per yr. want something sturdy... winter is near!! also want to consider the cheaper road tax aspect... opinions??


----------



## Murfnm (9 Aug 2011)

Cheaper road tax applies to cars from 2008 on.  I think diesel would be a good idea for you. With 8k to spend - you are looking at smaller diesel cars - e.g. ford fiesta 1.4 D.  Look at a 2007 car and you will have the higher tax but a bigger car, perhaps a 1.6 engine - the savings on fuel costs will offset some of the extra you would have to spend on tax/insurance.  Have a look in carzone.ie or cbg.ie and you will get a good idea of your options.


----------



## suzie (9 Aug 2011)

Also try the motors forum over on boards.ie for additional advice..

S.


----------



## Sandals (9 Aug 2011)

def go diesel route as will be a better reseller and cheaper to run for yourself if maintained.


----------



## Guns N Roses (10 Aug 2011)

aoc said:


> have about €8 to spend on car - debating whether to go diesel or not, do about 20,00 kms per yr. want something sturdy... winter is near!! also want to consider the cheaper road tax aspect... opinions??


 
Unfortunately you're not going to get a car that is diesel, sturdy and will avail of cheap tax for 8k.

I would suggest the following options:

Option 1 - Get a large diesel car that will be sturdy & cheap to run but it will have higher tax.

Option 2 - Get a small diesel car that will not be sturdy but it will be cheap to run and may qualify for cheaper tax if it is mid 2008 onwards.


----------



## levelpar (11 Aug 2011)

I found www.completecar.ie to be very helpful as far as any advice  you want regards  cars.


----------



## aoc (16 Aug 2011)

i've had a look around and there seem to be some for eg opel vectra;s for about €8k and they are '08.
i have an '05 307 its 1.4, so want soemthing with a little more.. zoom 
did i hear that they are going to re-look at the car tax issue again as now more people are buying bigger engine cars to get the cheaper tax???????

will look at all sites... thanks guys...


----------



## Booter (1 Sep 2011)

aoc said:


> i've had a look around and there seem to be some for eg opel vectra;s for about €8k and they are '08.
> i have an '05 307 its 1.4, so want soemthing with a little more.. zoom
> did i hear that they are going to re-look at the car tax issue again as now more people are buying bigger engine cars to get the cheaper tax???????
> 
> will look at all sites... thanks guys...



AOC, 

Opel/Vauxhall Vectra is, simply, one of the worst cars ever made. Zoom is not something this car has. It is genuinely not safe to overtake when you're driving one of these, as it will leave you hanging in the overtake position while your life flashes before you. I can't tell you what a bad car this is. But you get the gist. My advice (and plenty more on t'Internet) would be to stay well away.


----------



## Prokofiev (1 Sep 2011)

Booter said:


> AOC,
> 
> Opel/Vauxhall Vectra is, simply, one of the worst cars ever made....



This is over the top and not accurate. Many drivers have opel vectras with no problems. Although they're not fashionable with the Top Gear crew you will get your moneys worth at 8k for a 08+ Opel Vectra.


----------



## Leo (2 Sep 2011)

From Honest John on the 2002-2008 Vectra:



> Far better than previous Vectra. Now with decent handling and an excellent ride. Plenty of safety kit. Roomy in the front. Big boot. Good looks


 
Rating of 3/5, so there are clearly worse out there.
Leo


----------



## aoc (5 Sep 2011)

thanks guys... drove it... not great! so its a def no....
thought it would be much easier to find a car.... 
ny opinions on following - 08 mazda 3 (touring) 1.6 petrol has 55,000 miles, could get it with years warranty for about 9400 i reckon maybe a bit less....
have my own car sold now... bit of pressure to find one


----------



## rustbucket (5 Sep 2011)

If you are doing 20,000km per year I would put comfort quite high up on the list also


----------



## aoc (5 Sep 2011)

i know... there isn't a great choice of '08 cars around... i've looked!!
a lot are larger ex. company cars and mileage is very high.....


----------



## monagt (5 Sep 2011)

Lots of clone cars out there at the minute, so be careful.


----------



## aoc (6 Sep 2011)

what are clone cars?????

i've decided to up my spend a little (well a lot in my mind)... now looking at around €13k.... looking at a diesel '09 mazda3 today...


----------



## Murfnm (6 Sep 2011)

Mazda are up there in the reliability stakes.  While you are at it, check out a ford focus diesel, these are very popular cars for a reason.


----------



## monagt (6 Sep 2011)

> what are clone cars?????



I know one vehicle that is continuing to be sold months after the documentation was stolen out of the vehicle.

Also, people think that because they pay €20 to text number in to check if the vehicle is clean (not stolen, no HP owed, etc) then they are guaranteed the vehicle is OK.

Not so, there is a lag between the vehicle being stolen and it put up on the databases, so it is POSSIBLE to buy a stolen vehicle after it getting a clean bill of health.


----------



## McD1978 (6 Sep 2011)

Hi aoc,

The mazda 3 is a great car, you won't be disappointed if you go with one.
Drive a mazda 6 myself and they are a class car.


----------



## aoc (14 Sep 2011)

well after 2 months of looking... and i mean a lot.... i ended up buying a golf! went to test drive a mazda 3 and ended up taking the golf for a spin too.. no comparison.... 

maxda 6 is deadly car... but just so big 

thanks for all the help everyone!!


----------

